# Bareboat Hawaii



## kiprichard (Aug 1, 2007)

Anyone have any info re bareboat sail charters in Hawaii? Looking to charter in Jan.,Feb., or March next year.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

No such thing in Hawaii.


----------



## billyruffn (Sep 21, 2004)

Before you ask Cam, "Why no charter industry in a vacation paradise?" 

Hawaii is not a very good 'crusing ground' due to lack of good harbors / anchorages on most islands. Many of the anchorages are open roadsteads. Also, because they are 'high islands' the windward sides are very windy (trade winds) and the leeward sides often have large wind shadows. The channels / passages between islands are often very rough.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Billyruffin is certaily correct. I have visited the Hawaiian Islands 6 times and have constantly been on the lookput for sailing excursions.

When the trades shoot through the channels between the islands the surf is rough. Thats why the premium snorkel trips are in the AM...By afternoon the seas build in chop dramatically.

Aside from the snorkle trips which you can sail on a large catamaran, there is an excellent trip from Lahina Harbor, Maui where the old Americas Cup Boat Austrailia is to take people out on 3 hour sails/ If you take the afternoon one be prepared to get major soaked and thrilled. The last one I went on you could see a distinct wind line out of the shadow of Haleakula (our C&C 35's name and the principal volcano of 13000 ft which comprises Maui). It was 15-20 knots till we hit the wind line where it was staedy over 35 knots.

The only 2 harbor I know of where I have seen sailboats is near Kihae on Maui and Nawiliwil Harbor on Kauai.

Dave


----------



## kiprichard (Aug 1, 2007)

Thanks - didn't know that. We're going to the BVI's in Dec. so we thought Hawaii sounded good for next year. Maybe we'll have a look at Mexico.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Have to agree with the others, there really is no bareboating to be done in Hawaii. I've gone out on other peoples boats there, but could never find anything more than beach cats to rent.


----------



## camaraderie (May 22, 2002)

If Mexico has appeal...try instead Belize/San Blas charters. Much better chartering grounds.


----------



## kwaltersmi (Aug 14, 2006)

Try Honolulu Sailing Company (Honolulu Sailing Company), though I'm peronally not familiar with them.

If Hawaii interests you, you could also try some of the South Pacific destinations like Tahiti. There's plenty of bareboats for charter there.


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Sunsail has stuff in Bora Bora I think


----------



## Melrna (Apr 6, 2004)

Here is a bareboat in Hawaii. One problem though is one has to have a captain on board due to local regs. Page Title . Prices are very reasonable. He is a fellow pilot, good guy. Tell him Capt. Melissa sent you.


----------



## Icehocdoc (Aug 31, 2011)

*Bareboat Charter in Hawaii*

Hello.
I'm interested in a bareboat charter in Hawaii. All I've seen are older posts from 2007 and back. Does anyone have any recent information on this topic? I'm looking to sail in November 2011. Thank you. "Knot 4 Sale"


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

*I'm in Hawaii Now*

We are hanging out in Honolulu at the moment; our old stomping grounds. Nothing has changed. The reason there are no bare boat charters here is that the conditions are too challenging and there are not enough decent harbors. It has been tried, but it never lasts. Same as the inter-island ferry. It seems like a good idea, but the reality is that the sea just won't allow it.


----------



## peterchech (Sep 2, 2011)

There are no ferries? I am planning a trip for December, was thinking to see oahu, gotta fly between the islands then?


----------



## vega1860 (Dec 18, 2006)

There is a ferry between Lahaina on Maui and Manele Bay on Lanai. There is also one that carries workers from Molokai to Maui and back. Other than that no ferries in Hawaii. It has been tried several times over the years but has never really worked due to conditions between the islands.


----------

